# Appeal Vs New Application



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys

my issue looks almost the same as this one Appeals Vs Revision

I applied for a renewal of my wifes permit in November. I received a rejection in December citing that I was trying to change permit category and that I did not submit financial proof. 

VFS could not tell me why I was deemed to be trying to change category. I engaged HA officials who stood by the same version of the story that I requested a change or I requested to renew wrong category of Visa.

Iam trying to figure out if I should appeal or just lodge a fresh application to renew and attach rejection letters on the application. What do you think?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

zizebra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> my issue looks almost the same as this one Appeals Vs Revision
> 
> ...


Either could work - there are too many unknowns in your description of the exact situation. Appeals must be done ten days from the result, so I assume you now only have the option to apply fresh.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response. I got a new response this week. Hence we are still within 10days. However my worry comes from the fact that the permit expired in November. Will that not be an issue if I apply afresh.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

zizebra said:


> Thank you for the quick response. I got a new response this week. Hence we are still within 10days. However my worry comes from the fact that the permit expired in November. Will that not be an issue if I apply afresh.


Yes, that will be an issue. You cannot apply from within SA while your status is illegal. You MUST appeal.


----------

